# 2h Tankwaffe



## kulunu (28. Dezember 2008)

hi bufffed Community
sorry wen das Thema schon mal war habe SuFU benutzt aber nichts gefunden.
Ich habe was von einer 2h Tankwaffe für Schmied gelesen weiß gerade nicht mehr wo,
wisst ihr welche gemeint sein könnte??

Mfg Kulu


----------



## Zer0X (28. Dezember 2008)

Jo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts ab nächsten Patch.


----------



## kulunu (28. Dezember 2008)

cool ok danke


----------



## Hexagor (3. Januar 2009)

das sieht ja ganz gut aus, die 90 deff.. aber der maxdmg der waffe find ich zum vergleich meiner "tankwaffe" bissel wenig... ich hab 880... als dk tank geht mir da einiges an aggro verloren.

gibt es waffen mit mehr dmg ? inidrops z.b. ?

danke
gruß


----------



## Avenenera (8. Januar 2009)

Also als DK solltest du dich über die Werte freuen, aggro ist mit richtigem spielen beim DK nicht wirklich das Problem.


----------



## Skley (8. Januar 2009)

Die Schwerter sehen ja schick aus, wird es auch neue 1Hand-Tankwaffen geben?
Oder gar neue Rüstungen?

Wer weiß mehr, wo kann man es nachlesen?


----------



## Eldomar (14. Januar 2009)

Definitiv wurden die Rezepte für DK-Tankwaffen aus dem nächsten Patch entfernt. So weit bekannt, wird es keine Def-Schmiedewaffen geben.


----------



## kulunu (15. Januar 2009)

na ganz toll blizard ich hasse euch amcht ihr den dks hoffnugen mit 1 2h waffe tanken zu dürfen und dan das danke ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (17. Januar 2009)

Hindert dich ja keiner drann das dennoch zu tun, nur weil es die Waffen nicht geben wird. 
Auf deine Werte kommst auch ohne die Waffe.


----------



## kulunu (18. Januar 2009)

kla kommst auf die werte aber meist in ner hc oder so kommen dumme kommis wie " warum läuft nicht met nder tank waffe rum " und dann kommt stundenlanges gefrage obs das schaffst, wen nicht gleich einer abhaut wen er einen sieht


----------



## Daultrabomb (22. Januar 2009)

Naja mit der neuen Runen Vz auf waffe hast du auf jeden fall mehr Def als diese 90 Defrating is wohl klar und somit kann man jede X beliebige 2H Waffe zu einer Tank waffe umfunktionieren^^


----------



## kulunu (1. Februar 2009)

ja aber rune +waffe is dan insgesamt doch mehr oder^^


----------



## Intragor (11. März 2009)

Also das blizz das 2H Schwert für den DK rausnimmt finde ich echt für den A.....!
Wobei ich so oder so finde dass es zuwenig lvl80 Rezpte für Schmiede gibt, wobleiben Rufbelohnungen oder Drobrezepte, die Juwis ohne ende bekommen.
Es gibt einiges was blizz änder sollte, zu BC Zeiten gaben Setboni warum jetzt nicht mehr. Es verlangt ja keiner des es epics sein soll, Rar wäre schon nett.
Was mich aber am meisten stört ist, das es keine Rezepte für Schwerter oder Äxte gibt nur die Kolben und warum gibt es keine Waffe mit Def-Werten!!!
Immer werden Tanks gesucht, aber um das nötige Equipt zu bekommen muss man Heros ohne ende gehn, ich war mit meinem Pala jetz schon 17x Turm und hab das Schwert noch immer nicht.
Blizz muss was für die Schmiede tun, denn was wofür haben wir uns spezialisier wenn wir es eh nicht mehr brauchen können.


----------

